# Which animals are the most difficult & unusual to hunt?



## PorcupineQuill (Sep 27, 2015)

In the range of animals appropriate for slingshot hunting. Beavers? Raccoons? Small hogs? I've, for example, seen pics of raccoons gotten with slingshots. Are they a common slingshot prey, or more rare?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

You would have to really be chucking some power to take beavers and raccoons which aren't common at all


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You'd probably get tarred and feathered if even looked the wrong way af a Beaver in Canada....let alone take a shot at one.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

PorcupineQuill said:


> In the range of animals appropriate for slingshot hunting. Beavers? Raccoons? Small hogs? I've, for example, seen pics of raccoons gotten with slingshots. Are they a common slingshot prey, or more rare?


If you really want to go and hunt animals of that size category with your slingshot, skunks would be the thing to go for. 
It requires a special technique though... You need to sneak up behind it real close, like maximum 10ft, wait till it raises it's tail. That's the moment to shoot it in the butt with a chick pea or a paint ball. 
The sudden sting in the butt startles it so bad it just faints on the spot. At that point you just walk over the last couple of feet, pick it up and put it in a bag to clean it at home at your leisure.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Squirrels, Rabbits, Birds(up to turkey sized), Mink, Ferret, Rats, Mice, Muskrat, Possums, Moles, Shrew, Bats, Cats, Chipmunks.....

Something the size and density of a beaver though, I think you'd need some truly ridiculous powered bands to have even a slight chance of killing a beaver, and even then only with a head shot.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Shunk with FAST 1/2 steel head shot only very fun but be prepared to stay up late skinning him out if you never did it before


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Porcupines


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Squirrels, Rabbits, Birds(up to turkey sized), Mink, Ferret, Rats, Mice, Muskrat, Possums, Moles, Shrew, Bats, Cats, Chipmunks.....
> 
> Something the size and density of a beaver though, I think you'd need some truly ridiculous powered bands to have even a slight chance of killing a beaver, and even then only with a head shot.


Sorry, had to leave and wasn't able to finish my post. So, here I am! lol

Anyways, trying to kill an animal that really can't be killed with a slingshot is simply animal cruelty. IMO beavers and raccoon fall into that category. Stick to things that a slingshot can kill, but go with things that are difficult to find, in difficult areas, or are only out at night.

Moles pop out of holes on occasion. One head shot and their done, the trick is baiting them out of the hole or waiting. Plus they are a pest animal so no guilt popping mole faces!

Mink are pest animals, here in Mass where trapping has been outlawed we have cases of rabid mink attacking pets all the time. Mink are also a water animal, they link to make dens near or in streams which makes them difficult to track and hunt with a slingshot.

Bats are only really out at night, and again, they can be a pest animal. You can find them anywhere with a good amount of fruit growing, especially berries.

Chipmunks.... Man I hate that chirping noise. What I hate even more is how twitchy, small, and fast they are. Very hard targets. And when you miss, they stare at you chirping away! It's like they are sitting there going "neener neener you missed me loser," and then once you have another round in the pouch they take off.

Muskrat is a pest animal here as well, same reason as minks, and tougher to kill since some of them can get really big. Will be requiring a headshot on them. Some people I know swear they taste good but these things love stank water and swamps so I will pass on that.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm finding a great deal of fun in taking as much species diversity as I can. That being said, I only kill food animals and only those that can be killed cleanly with a slingshot. I don't really believe in calling any animal a pest and killing it for it. I've only taken up a slingshot for the first time this winter, but to this point, I've taken desert cottontails, mourning dove, and Gambel's quail. I'm currently trying to add black-tailed jackrabbits and Eurasian collard dove to the list. Here in AZ the possibilities are vast: we have three species of quail, four species of dove, two species of jackrabbit, one cottontail, blue grouse, chukar, pheasants, various ducks and geese, turkey, swan, sandhill cranes, coot, gallinule, common snipe, bullfrogs, and four species and eight subspecies of tree squirrel. I'm sure I'm overlooking a few too. There are also many species that some might be interested in but I have no interest in killing: raccoons, three species of skunk, various species of ground squirrel, ringtails, coti, thirteen rattlesnake species (a few protected), and on and on. Even without killing "pests", I will be keeping busy for quite a few years chasing small game diversity with a slingshot.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Let's not forget Roosevelt elk and American bison too


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Miniature Purple Unicorns, usually found in Hashbury.

Just kidding! Raccoons and Beaver are too hard to kill for slingshots. Maybe with a slingbow.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The hardest thing for me to take with a slingshot is my self-esteem ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Michael Cravens said:


> Let's not forget Roosevelt elk and American bison too


Also with chick peas or paintballs, right? ????


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Now I saw this with mine own orbs right outside of Tucson, AZ near Reddington Pass, my friend who was an avid bow hunter & slingshot enthusiast hit a huge jackrabbit at about 20 yards using a lead ball. Picked it up by the ears and it woke up and near kicked his face off. It kind of humorous now. Haven't seen him in 30 years... wonder if the scars healed alright...?


----------



## 19scooter73 (Jan 24, 2016)

CornDawg said:


>


LMAO that's freakin hilarious!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

A .45 cal lead ball going 232 fps to the head can do A LOT. I've seen baby beavers and thought to myself I bet I could take it, but I would'nt try. The biggest I've caught was a porcupine, which is also the biggest game I would go for. I'd rather hunt grouse with slingshots by a long shot, pun intended


----------

